# 33 signals Regiment , Ottawa



## Whompus (16 Apr 2013)

Anyone happen to know the email for the recruiting or clerks there? i can't seem to find it anywhere

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Apr 2013)

First hit on Google:

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/33cbg/units-unites/index-eng.asp#sr33 (Scroll to bottom of page)

Edit to add:  Sorry, that's only the phone number but it's a start...


----------



## Whompus (16 Apr 2013)

Yea i already had that , however i am at BMQ right now and don't have access to my phone during the day. i did leave a message to call me back and leave me a message with a email so i can email the ever so long details of my situation and what i am looking for info on.


----------



## MikeL (16 Apr 2013)

If you know the clerk's name you can probably guess at what the email address is.

Ex,  if clerk's name is John Bloggins the email address would be john.bloggins@forces.gc.ca  however, if there are multiple John Bloggins then the email could be john.bloggins@forces, john.bloggins2@forces, john.bloggins3@forces, etc


----------

